# Happy Halloween!



## Wendy (Oct 29, 2017)

Not too crazy but the little kids love it! Hysterical to see dogs barking at the cats too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## abax (Oct 29, 2017)

Sp-o-o-o-o-ky!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 1, 2017)

No one else has Halloween photos to share? How many kids did you get? We had about 60; down considerably from last year but that was most likely because it was cold and misty rain.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2017)

Wendy said:


> No one else has Halloween photos to share? How many kids did you get? We had about 60; down considerably from last year but that was most likely because it was cold and misty rain.



We had only about 25 this year. Anyone want some candy?


----------



## abax (Nov 2, 2017)

I live back in the dark, dark woods and never have trick or
treaters...wha ha ha ha!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 3, 2017)

abax said:


> I live back in the dark, dark woods and never have trick or
> treaters...wha ha ha ha!





That&rsquo;s because if they venture down your driveway, the mobile poison ivy or the giant ticks take them out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2017)

cnycharles said:


> That&rsquo;s



??????????


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 3, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> ??????????



Tapatalk on phone can’t handle apostrophes. The mess is where a simple ‘ is supposed to be


----------



## abax (Nov 3, 2017)

Also four very loud dogs that would just loooove to deflate
Wendy's cats. ;>)


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 4, 2017)

0 trick or treaters
lights out, went to the gym. lol


----------

